# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 beta videos

## Freefall552

The beta is now live and Gamespot just posted a few videos of it. It looks promising.






http://www.gamespot.com/guild-wars-2...norns-6350912/

Ice Drake Broodmother Fight - Guild Wars 2 Beta - YouTube

Shaemoor Garrison Skirmish - Guild Wars 2 Beta - YouTube

Disrupt Grawl Worship - Guild Wars 2 Beta - YouTube

Killing the Flame Legion - Guild Wars 2 Beta - YouTube

----------


## Confucius

Horay! Beta is live!!!!! 

Btw you know we have a guild wars 2 section right? xD

----------


## Freefall552

> Horay! Beta is live!!!!! 
> 
> Btw you know we have a guild wars 2 section right? xD


Oh, I did not see that. Thanks!
: )

----------


## Tagonat

how you get the beta????/

----------


## naxxgor

> how you get the beta????/


It was a weekend beta from friday to monday for some select press only.  :Frown:  Anyway, the game looks awesome! 

There might be announcements soon for a more public beta.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaerin

> how you get the beta????/



Fluffer to the devs

----------


## Freefall552

> It was a weekend beta from friday to monday for some select press only.  Anyway, the game looks awesome! 
> 
> There might be announcements soon for a more public beta.


I sure hope so. Facing huge bosses while levling seems awesome.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Bit of a bump for an off-topic post, but didn't want to have to make a new thread.

Does anyone have any information about the current GW2 beta client file size? When RIFT was in beta testing I was accepted into the beta but my internet was so bloody slow and the download kept faulting, that by the time I finally managed to download the entire client - that beta testing stage was finished.

Would like to be prepared in case I get lucky  :Smile: 

< / optimism >

----------


## Flintis

Got myself an invite, however client isn't being sent out just yet...I'll let you know when I get my hands on the client.

----------


## Itazuki

Been smashing my F5 for the last 3 weeks nonstop, still nothing =/ 
I'd be GLAD to adopt a beta key and give it a loving home.

----------


## Unholyshaman

> Got myself an invite, however client isn't being sent out just yet...I'll let you know when I get my hands on the client.


Ya it's annoying, I've heard people complaining about the: "Congratulations you have been invited to the GW2 beta... now please wait for up to 10 days before we send you further instructions..."

----------


## Flintis

It is time...imgur: the simple image sharer
@ Unholy, you wanna game this weekend? I'm not working and none of my friends got into it. Hook me up with a PM or something if you're interested.

----------


## Unholyshaman

@Flintis would love to but still waiting hopefully for an email  :Frown:

----------


## Flintis

Oh sorry, didn't read your previous message properly. Thought you got into since you knew about the wait 10 days bla bla crap. I downloaded the game, however there isnt much files in it...just the exe and a .dat file

----------

